# :: GruvenParts.com Custom Billet Accessories and Much More !



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

" 


*Click Here for Peloquin Limited Slip Diffs Sold By GruvenParts*

**** GRUVEN BEATS ALL COMPETITOR PRICING - Email [email protected] for Current Pricing Info ***
We almost always have group buys and specials going on, to get in on the best pricing for these diffs, just email us!*

We've all used his legendary limited slip differentials for years.

GruvenParts.com is proud to team up with Gary Peloquin to become the newest distributor of these great front and rear limited slip diffs for a wide range of vehicles. If you dont already have 1 installed, trust us, YOU NEED 1! These limited slip diffs improve acceleration, braking, and cornering. Win-Win-Win.

GruvenParts.com has the best pricing and customer service, please contact us for more info on these great limited slip diffs! 

We offer the following Peloquin LSD's and some others. Please provide your transmission code and shipping address when inquiring via email.

02M :
02M-498-005B (02M498005B) MK4 R32 / Audi TT MK1 Front Diff P/N 
MK4R32 / Audi TT MK1 Rear Diff
02M-498-005A (02M498005A)

020
020-498-005A (020498005A)
020 – 80% kit - This kit increases the factory 20% anti torque steer effect to 80%.

02J
02J-498-005A (02J498005A)
02J-498-005B (02J498005B)

02A
02A-498-005A (02A498005A)

02K
02K-498-005A (02K498005A)

02C
02C-498-005A (02C498005A)
02C-498-005B (02C498005B)
02C-498-005 Rear (02C498005)

02Q
02Q-498-006A (02Q498006A)
02Q-498-005B (02Q498005B)

02E DSG 2WD and 4WD"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Dash Vent Fix Kit!*

*GruvenParts.com* is happy to release this dash vent fix kit for all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and SLC. 

These plastic replacement linkages replace the OEM brittle rubber molded linkages that position the slats on the vents. Once the OEM linkages fail, the slats on your vents flop around and no longer direct vent airflow correctly. 

This is a common issue that Tek Euro saw fit to fix and we are happy to distribute for them. 
This product fits all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and Corrado SLC with the ""old style"" vents (all Corrado with non-rotary style HVAC controls).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Dash Vent Fix Kit!*

*GruvenParts.com* is happy to release this dash vent fix kit for all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and SLC. 

These plastic replacement linkages replace the OEM brittle rubber molded linkages that position the slats on the vents. Once the OEM linkages fail, the slats on your vents flop around and no longer direct vent airflow correctly. 

This is a common issue that Tek Euro saw fit to fix and we are happy to distribute for them. 
This product fits all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and Corrado SLC with the ""old style"" vents (all Corrado with non-rotary style HVAC controls).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Dash Vent Fix Kit!*

*GruvenParts.com* is happy to release this dash vent fix kit for all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and SLC. 

These plastic replacement linkages replace the OEM brittle rubber molded linkages that position the slats on the vents. Once the OEM linkages fail, the slats on your vents flop around and no longer direct vent airflow correctly. 

This is a common issue that Tek Euro saw fit to fix and we are happy to distribute for them. 
This product fits all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and Corrado SLC with the ""old style"" vents (all Corrado with non-rotary style HVAC controls).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Dash Vent Fix Kit!*

*GruvenParts.com* is happy to release this dash vent fix kit for all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and SLC. 

These plastic replacement linkages replace the OEM brittle rubber molded linkages that position the slats on the vents. Once the OEM linkages fail, the slats on your vents flop around and no longer direct vent airflow correctly. 

This is a common issue that Tek Euro saw fit to fix and we are happy to distribute for them. 
This product fits all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and Corrado SLC with the ""old style"" vents (all Corrado with non-rotary style HVAC controls).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Dash Vent Fix Kit!*

*GruvenParts.com* is happy to release this dash vent fix kit for all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and SLC. 

These plastic replacement linkages replace the OEM brittle rubber molded linkages that position the slats on the vents. Once the OEM linkages fail, the slats on your vents flop around and no longer direct vent airflow correctly. 

This is a common issue that Tek Euro saw fit to fix and we are happy to distribute for them. 
This product fits all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and Corrado SLC with the ""old style"" vents (all Corrado with non-rotary style HVAC controls).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)
"


----------

